
Interactive visualization of Kerr spherical photon orbits (2016) - DalekBaldwin
https://duetosymmetry.com/tool/kerr-circular-photon-orbits/
======
m4r35n357
Here's some videos I did a few years ago. Program source on Github.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvGnzGhIWTGRuIsHzDLde...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvGnzGhIWTGRuIsHzDLdeWS4GSZ9CIY-b)

------
tinus_hn
Animated this would make a reasonably nice addition to XScreenSaver

------
pupdogg
Thank you for sharing this...it so awesome to see threejs.org for
understanding educational concepts so easily. Kudos!!!

